

SpaceX CRS-3 Launch delayed - zizee
http://new.livestream.com/spacex/events/2833937/statuses/46351749

======
zizee
Disappointing!

As many would know, this launch will include the testing of firing of the
booster's engines as retrorockets to return the launcher to earth in a
controlled manner. Landing gear will also be deployed before the booster
ditches into the ocean. This test will be a major step towards having boosters
return to earth and landing gently for quick turnaround for relaunch.

With one of the major costs associated with rocket launches being the
retrieval and overhauling of the boosters, having the boosters land by
themselves (non violently) will probably lead to huge reductions to launch
costs.

